# Ford Fiesta Wheel Nut Torque



## Mick Beesley (May 25, 2008)

Please advise the correct tightening torque for a 1996 Ford Fiesta 1,8 Deisel


----------



## mattinsocal8911 (Dec 3, 2006)

Mick Beesley said:


> Please advise the correct tightening torque for a 1996 Ford Fiesta 1,8 Deisel


I have never worried about the Torque specs on lug nuts, but you can look it up at your local library. My library has the motor books that I can look at for free:grin: 
Usually, I just make sure I use more torque than just a snug tightness you know what Im saying? Most times I use my foot to tighten da nuts. Order of tightening is also important too, tighten one on one side then go to the other side and continue in a star pattern. One last thing is seating the nut you know?????... C-YA


----------



## 69CamaroSS (Jun 8, 2008)

i use an air gun to tighten lug nuts unless i have to change it on the road then i tighten until it makes a sound like an floor creeking.... if you know what i mean


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I checked two Chiltons Online guides and neither have anything for the Fiesta. The "turn until it squeks" is the method I've used for years. Just make sure to follow the star-pattern when tightening.


----------



## cardoc (Apr 15, 2007)

65-87 ftlbs


----------

